# Worth Breeding?



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll get a clearer pic when water settles. But this is his spread to give u an idea.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Another of his spread.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably. His topline is good but his anal is long and he has excessive branching.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Would you say it is ok to breed him with one of LGs females from the marble batch? As I know this father had some excessive branching aswell.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I probably wouldn't recommend it. Dad had excessive branching and my male I got from him does too, and they also have long anals.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your boy is nice B. Matts right he would be better off breeding out of this line. Maybe take a look at Bettafx fish to breed him with possibly. He has hmpk that Im considering crossing with and I have a thai shipment coming in later this spring that will have nice genetics to cross with as well if your really patient. It never hurts to look to improve lines and experiment imo.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok I will try to find some other females his size to breed with shortens anals.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

For that uniform red alone I would say yes.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got another super red boy. Slight blue sheen. More of a super delta than hm. I will get a pick up tomorrow hopefully. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here comes the pics of the red boy. Some fin damage from fin rot a while back. But all gone now.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Spread. Sorry for poor pics. From iPod.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Last one.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally IMHO I would breed the second male, even though he's not a full halfmoon he has better balance then the first male. Find a full HM female for him and I think he's the better choice


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I like the second male aswell. Much better body and balance.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the second one more.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok hopefully I can find a decent sized hm female. Is it true that breeding th colour red is very hard to get


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Red is easy to get, it's GOOD red (Solid with no iridescence) that's hard to get


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

That is what I mean to say. Getting solid red. So if I did find a red dragon female with shortened anal or a red female for the other. Which would you say to be better to breed if I could get quality fins. The rd or super red.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Red is easy to get. Good red is not.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Personally I think super red. All you need to work on is the spread and dorsal, everything else is pretty good. I often find people focusing too much on the caudal which leaves the rest of the fish lacking in quality


----------

